# لماذا نصوم  صيام يونان؟



## youhnna (11 فبراير 2009)

اهنئكم اولا يا اخوتى بمناسبه صوم يونان اعاده الله عليكم بالخير والبركه والمحبه والسلام
ويبقى سؤال لماذا نصوم صيام يونان(نينوى)
اولا لانه صوم التوبه والذى به كان خلاص اهل نينوى من غضب الله عليهم
ثانيا  انه يسبق الصوم المقدس الكبير  فندخل هذا الصوم المقدس  ونحن  تآبيين
ومجد فى احداث قصه يونان  اشياء  جميله  وعجيبه تعلمنا طول اناءة الله فى تعامله مع البشر
ويستخدم اشياء عده لتوصيل رسالته منها
يونان  وهو يمثل خادم  الله
الطبيعه  مثل نوء البحر  والحوت  وايضا اليقطينه(ليعرف بها الله اهميه  نفوس الناس  كدرس ليونان النبى)
غير المؤمنين  البحاره  واهل السفينه التى اراد ان  يهرب بها  يونان
وبالرغم من محاوله يونان الهروب من هذه الخدمه وعدم تنفيذ امر الرب  الا ان الرب لم يعاقبه  بل تعامل معه بلطف  واراه  مدى قوته  فى هياج البحر  وابتلاع الحوت  ليونان  وحفظ الله ليونان فى جوف الحوت  ثلاثه ايام
فصلى يونان فى جوف الحوت  وبعدما خرج  عاد الله وامره بالذهاب لنينوى  فاطاع يونان عن مضض
ولكنه نفذ مشيئه الله  وبهذا تم انقاذ نينوى  عندما قدمت توبه  بالصوم  والمسوح والتذلل  لله
لان الكتاب يقول ان لم تتوبوا كذلك فجميعكم  تهلكون
اليك الهى ترفع قلوبنا لكى ما تساعدنا ان نحيا دائما حياه التوبه والاستعداد  لك كل المجد  اميين


----------



## mero_engel (11 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسي يوحنا  علي الموضوع الجميل *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## youhnna (11 فبراير 2009)

شكرا اختى العزيزة ميرو  على مرورك الجميل


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2009)

*ميررررسى على الموضوع وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 فبراير 2009)

ميررررسى على الموضوع ​


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (12 فبراير 2009)

شكراااا يوحنا على الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يباركك سلام المسيح


----------



## nonaa (12 فبراير 2009)

موضوع جميل يا يوحنا
تسلم ايدك


----------



## youhnna (13 فبراير 2009)

شكرا اختى العزيزه دونا
شكرا اخى العزيز كوكومان
شكرا اخى العزيز كليمو شكرا اختى العزيزه نونا
على مروركم الجميل


----------

